# Breeders, breed standards and weight preferences



## Emilie (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Please be kind while I show my ignorance here. :innocent: I am hoping someone has some experience with this.

*Has anyone ended up with a "big" Maltese from a good breeder, on purpose or accidentally?* 

Here's why I ask:

Back when we adopted our recently departed Maltese, Sandwiches, we didn't know backyard breeders were something to avoid - my parents actually bred their Lhasas in the '70s. I thought that was how you responsibly acquired a new dog - from a local family with puppies in their living room (vs. a gross pet store puppy mill), so that's what we did with Sandwiches. We were really lucky with him - he was the picture of health for almost 14 years. 

It's only been during my new search for a puppy here in 2018 that I've learned about the potential health and behavioral issues with backyard breeders. Now, I know I really want a breeder who is committed to weeding out health defects and socializing their animals properly. 

Here is my dilemma. Sandwiches turned out to be almost 12lbs at his healthy, ideal weight, though of course the family who sold him to us said his AKC-registered, purebred Maltese parents were 6-7lbs, and he would be too. But I LOVED that he was a big guy! He was super active and sturdy - we would walk 6-9 miles, no problem (we worked up to that over several years - he never had joint problems). He still loved learning tricks at 13. He had a huge personality loved by "big dog" people and small dog people alike. We always said he was a Maltese dog on a Jack Russel chassis. And I never worried about the hawks in the park scooping him up. :blink:

But every breeder website I have visited says their dogs will be 4-7lbs (of course), half his size. Unlike the folks who sold me Sandwiches, I actually trust that that is true. Am I going to be barking up the wrong tree asking breeders for a larger dog? If you're a breeder, how often do you have a "whoopsy" situation that yields an oversized pup? Does anyone have a 7lb Maltese that is that active? My worry is that if I want another Maltese of size, I'm stuck rolling the dice in the "backyard". 

I know all dogs are different, but my mother has a younger, smaller female Maltese, and she is 100% lap dog - can't get her to walk down the block. These are my points of reference. We are not trying to replicate Sandwiches (not possible in a million years!), but we do want a dog that will appreciate a long walk as much as a long, cuddly nap, and won't make us nervous around birds of prey. And most of all, is healthy and happy. If I can get that at 7lbs, awesome. Or if I can get a well-bred 11 pounder, likewise. 

Thanks for any guidance you might have. 

ps: The only Maltese that I see on the streets of downtown NYC (a rare enough sighting as it is) are the big size, so they have to be coming from somewhere...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so glad you're doing your homework! Here are a couple of suggestions.


Responsible breeders try for the standard of course, which is 4 - 7 pounds. I'd suggest going to dog shows in your area and meeting the Maltese breeders. Get to know them and let them know that you'd be interested in one who they won't show. I don't know that I'd mention size as that might be insulting or off-putting to them. After all, they are working for standard.


Please also consider a rescue. Maltese and Maltese mixes of all sizes and shapes wind up in rescue. My Tessa is a mix, she's 11 years old, and I adopted her from Northcentral Maltese Rescue. She weighs about 8 pounds and I think is the perfect size. (If she had all four legs, she'd be more like 9 pounds, but she's a tripawd.) The likelihood of finding a larger pup from a rescue is good, and many of them are very young.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Some maltese from good breeders are as you say, "whoopsies!" My Riley came from a reputable breeder, I won't mention who. He was supposed to be 7 lbs. and that was fine with. He is almost 11 lbs. and not overweight. But also, like Maggie said, maltese rescues are a great choice. And since you are in NYC, Sue Leavitt would be a great person to speak to about rescues. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Emilie (Nov 27, 2018)

Thank you both. Yes, we are considering a rescue too. I spoke briefly (I believe?) with Sue/Susan in another post. We just went though a pretty hard time with Sandwiches once he started to go downhill (Cushing's, insulin-resistant diabetes from the Cushing's, liver cancer, pancreatitis, blindness, secondary infections, dramatic weight loss, so many drugs, so many tests - it was a lot), and I don't know that we are emotionally ready for a big "project" yet, so the stars would really have to align for us on the rescue front - but we are definitely looking!

I do wish I could just be open with a breeder about this, but exactly as you said - I worry that I would offend by even suggesting that they might have a dog outside the standard.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I agree with Maggie and Sherry! No matter the size I do have to say I love those pictures of your adorable Sandwiches!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Emilie said:


> Thank you both. Yes, we are considering a rescue too. I spoke briefly (I believe?) with Sue/Susan in another post. We just went though a pretty hard time with Sandwiches once he started to go downhill (Cushing's, insulin-resistant diabetes from the Cushing's, liver cancer, pancreatitis, blindness, secondary infections, dramatic weight loss, so many drugs, so many tests - it was a lot), and I don't know that we are emotionally ready for a big "project" yet, so the stars would really have to align for us on the rescue front - but we are definitely looking!
> 
> I do wish I could just be open with a breeder about this, but exactly as you said - I worry that I would offend by even suggesting that they might have a dog outside the standard.


 HI Emilie - Sue here. Well the dogs that the show breeders sell as pets do not fit the breed standard in some way. Might be that their bite is off, their coat, their size. Could be any of these so that being said I think you can say you'd like a dog on the bigger/heartier side and indeed they may have a dog who is larger. I believe that Maltese in Europe are bigger than the US so you never know if they might be mating a European and US dog. I would be as honest as possible.
On the rescue side, we've had some dogs who really are...perfect. Really. It happens. When AMAR gets a dog they are checked medically and anything that needs to be done, is done. Anything that needs managing or is an issue - we're transparent about it. But we've had incredible Maltese who are spunky, trained, smart, beautiful, etc, etc. So don't think that rescue means getting a broken dog. Yes there are some with issues but as we get owner surrenders from people who have a financial downturn (have to move to a no-pet apt), go to assisted living, have dementia, even some who die. Sad but their dogs are often very loved and life dealt them a blow. So if you want to talk one day, I'm here.
Oh and for meeting show breeders -- the Toy Group Progressive show and Westminster are coming up in early Feb to NYC and a great place to meet and greet and see their dogs, etc.


----------



## Emilie (Nov 27, 2018)

Thank you guys so much. This is so touching how supportive everyone here is. Hugs all around!

Sue, we will do some soul searching on the rescue front. Thank you for the info on the dog shows and the encouragement to just be honest.


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi Emilie! Fellow Manhattanite here and and yes, the larger Maltese must exist somewhere because I see them everywhere! But what I have learned is often they are either 1) White Havanese that just look very similar, or 2) a mix. I often ask when passing on the street (I'm that dog obsessed, must see all the pups person) and rarely is it a full bred Maltese that I see walking the streets. But they are ALL PRECIOUS! I also try to remind myself that for every larger one I see, there are probably 10 more just like my 4 pounder who don't walk the streets. In my building alone we have 7 maltese who are all between 4-7 pound and only leave the building in a carrier or stroller hahaha. 

But I totally hear you. When I adopted Dolly I was really hoping for a larger pup. My Cavalier was 15 pounds and such a perfect size in my opinion. My Poodle mix is 8 pounds and even still a bit small to safely walk the busy streets. I'd seen so many Maltese looking pups that I was hoping for sure that Dolly would push 10+ pounds. No such luck. She stopped at 4 pounds LOL. But I've come to learn that there are plenty of benefits to her small size in the city too...  

Best of luck on your search! Definitely go to Westminster when they're down by the pier (I like that as opposed to the big show as MSG, it's more personal I feel like.) It is awesome and everyone there is so nice and full of information. I went last year after just having rescued/adopted Dolly. I had do many questions and everyone was so friendly, reassuring, and informative.


----------



## Emilie (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks, Jordan. I should have thought of that - no wonder I never see "properly" sized Maltese on the streets!


----------



## mbpwez (Dec 17, 2016)

*Default Breeders, breed standards and weight preferences*

Hi, Emilie:


Two and one-half years ago we adopted our Wally from a reputable and very conscientious breeder. He was his mothers first litter although the breeder had tried to breed her before. His two litter mates did not survive. He was just shy of 4 pounds at 12 weeks. The breeder did point out to us that he had short legs, which made him all the dearer to us. Also, because he was the only survivor of his mother's first litter, the breeder asked us to keep her informed of his progress.



So Wally grew and played and ruled our household like a benign dictator. And he grew and grew. I will admit that my husband sneaked him a few sausage biscuits and other such stuff. And Wally grew and grew.


At 2 years and 8 months he weighs a whopping 20 lbs. He is 12" long from base of neck to base of tail plus he has a long neck. If his legs matched the rest of his body he probably wouldn't be considered overweight. About 16 lbs looks good on him. I figured that since the Maltese average weight is 7-10 lbs. and there are lots of tiny little puffs of white there have to be some big guys at the top end.


The tiny tots make good advertisement for the breeders but I bet if you contact some, you might find they do have some big guys. Best of luck!


Oh, and btw, Wally is on a diet--no more sausage and biscuits.


Doris


----------



## Emilie (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks, Doris. Wow 20lbs! He sounds like a very lucky, happy little guy. Very encouraging!

Does anyone here have a 7lb-ish Maltese who is really sporty/active or is that not really a thing?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My Bogie is about 8 lbs. He is now over 14 so not so active, but in his younger days he did agility, obedience and was generally a very lively active pup. He has only started to slow down the last year or two. He still loves to go to parks and enjoys the outdoors. He has always been much more active than many larger dogs.


----------



## Emilie (Nov 27, 2018)

Thank you, Reva! That's great to know. Those agility courses look like so much fun.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Emilie said:


> Does anyone here have a 7lb-ish Maltese who is really sporty/active or is that not really a thing?


Not sure if power walking is considered a sport but my 4lb, 5 lb and 8 lb girl power walk 1-2 miles every day.


----------



## Emilie (Nov 27, 2018)

That's fairly sporty, especially for the 4lb'er


----------



## LeeAnn Rolloff (Jan 22, 2021)

Emilie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please be kind while I show my ignorance here. 😇 I am hoping someone has some experience with this.
> 
> ...


Hi I have a reason for wanting to respond to you. I realize you had written this a while ago and probably have your baby but still wanted to say this. I found my baby on Petfinder due to I believe in adopt don't shop. She was a 3 pound 4 month old Maltese born in a puppmill. She was rescued from a puppymill auction. I drove 3 hours one way to get this precious girl. At full-grown she weighs 6.5 pounds and is missing a front paw 🐾. We have sense adopted a 7.5 pound Morkie. I will tell you with her stump she can keep up with our 2 year old Morkie. She walks with me and goes 5 -7 miles with no problem. Sometimes she gets tired and quits for a few minutes but then she pops up and keeps up with us. I know there are a few Malteses that weigh 8 and above pounds but they are the rarity versus the norm.


----------

